# Grabbling, Graveling, Noodling, Stumping, Hogging



## WadePatton (Jan 24, 2006)

Grabbling, Graveling, Noodling, Stumping, Hogging--whatever it's called at your location.

Simplest way to catch a breeding-size Pylodictus olivaris (Flathead, Yellow cat, etc.) is to stick your hand in the hole he/she is occupying for such purpose, then pulling it out when it chomps onto your hand/arm--without letting it get away. 20-40 pound fish are regularly caught this way. The big ones (50+) are a little more resistant to landing this way.

No rod, reel, line, hook, gig, barb, net. Shoes and Gloves are recommended.

Chicks do it. Look up "Girls Gone Grabbling"

Anyway, I missed the breeding season last year. I'm damnation bound and determined to get a few fish on my arm this year. I've caught 'em every other way--why not cut out the middle man?

(In my Justin Wilson voice)--Any yall did that, hah?


----------



## EDMman (Jan 24, 2006)

We catch turtle like that around here all summer long. Its a blast.....


----------



## Crofter (Jan 24, 2006)

I have never thought of trying that, especially since up here I have seen Muskies and Nothern Pike that went over 40 pounds and have teeth like a german shepherd ?????. They would think that a wonderful fun game!


----------



## kennertree (Jan 24, 2006)

Hey wade, where in Tennessee are you? I've heard of people gettin catfish like that around here but ive never done it. With my luck i would sneak up on something i didnt want to catch.


----------



## Mike Barcaskey (Jan 24, 2006)

like EDM said, we do it with snapping turtles here


----------



## WadePatton (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm over here South of Center Hill Lake, north of Normandy.

Guy I met the other day is from over there. He's ready to go over in your area--that's where he's from. End of June or so. If we get the pontoon--there should be room for plenty.

Maybe you can meet us at the water.


----------



## kennertree (Jan 24, 2006)

Thats cool, just pm me when ya find out. I'll have to get permission from the boss, im sure she wont mind.


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Jan 25, 2006)

I've been noodlin'. I was in Oklahoma for "A" school in Tulsa. Did it out there. My best was 35 lbs, but I only got to go a couple of times. I was too busy turkey huntin'. 

Noodlin's loads of fun!!  

Jeff


----------



## John Ellison (Jan 25, 2006)

When I was a kid in Ind. there were guys that "felt" for snappers. Slow moving, mud bottom creek and they would feel their way down stream. Especially the log jambs. Supposidly, 99% of the time a snapper will face upstream so they are ready for any tasty dead meals that come rolling downstream. If you are feeling upstream, the first thing you touch should be the back end of the turtle and you can grab the tail and pull him out. I never caught any that way myself but I have seen three or four guys fill up a horse trough with them over the weekend.
Question for the guys that said they caught snappers the same way as they are catching catfish. Do you have any trouble typing?


----------



## Mike Barcaskey (Jan 25, 2006)

nope, still got all ten (been bit twice)


----------



## WadePatton (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh, we's trying to avoid the snappsters. Although I have caught them. The last few I've caught were a bit stinky and I didn't eat them!

How do ya'll clean and cook the Hardbodies? I was a wee one last time we ate turtle, but I'm not picky. 

BTW my buddy caught at 27.5 inch walleye yesterday. mmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## slowsuki (Jan 31, 2006)

use to go noodleing in kansas when i lived there. the people that i went with would build spawning boxes and set them as close to the channel in about six feet of water as they could.they would not keep anything under 50 lbs. never had any bites exept some veary ped of flathead.there mouths are like 40 grit sand paper. when you go to the bar people want to know what happened to your hand.we just told them a dog bit it.


----------



## desert_rat (Mar 1, 2006)

*Limited Time*



Mike Barcaskey said:


> like EDM said, we do it with snapping turtles here



Noodlin for big cats and finding snappers makes your fishing experiance limited to twice doesnt it? (lol) , unless your good at gilling a big ole flathead with yer foot.... when i was a kid in oklahoma we went noodlin on a regular basis, it was also coupled with frog gigging, however after years of traditional gigging we changed history and started using a 9ft fly rod with a popper, that one change improved the catch by at least 40-50%, with the long sticky tongue frogs have... drop or dangle the popper in front of him, bump it a couple times and your hooked up, other good thing is , during mid day when they are sitting attop the moss and out of gigging range you could put a tapered shooting head line on the flyrod and really get out there, youd be surprised in the difference it makes, but then again you need to have a tatse for frog legs  


TF


----------



## WadePatton (Feb 3, 2007)

*mmm frog legs and turtle necks and fish bellies!!!*

Hey yall, I'm back. Missed the noodling season again...

But they'll be there when I get there. Did catch a few deer this fall, but I'm fast running out of other game. Maybe I'll go shoot at frozen squirrels in the morn.

And we caught a pile of frogs this summer. All by hand, no gigs atall. Makes your beer cans slickery.


----------



## olyman (Feb 13, 2007)

WadePatton said:


> Oh, we's trying to avoid the snappsters. Although I have caught them. The last few I've caught were a bit stinky and I didn't eat them!
> 
> How do ya'll clean and cook the Hardbodies?? wade--past bil of mine would put them in a tub--plugged--slanted--corn on uphill side--theyd eat the corn--and taste much better in about a week---


----------



## Mike Barcaskey (Feb 13, 2007)

less than 5 months till the season opens here, though you wouldn't know it with all the snow outside


----------



## WadePatton (Feb 24, 2007)

Well now our walleye season is cold and short around here, but I was out there the other day freezing my line and other things off. Talking to another angler and noticing the GREAT noodling holes all around us (with lake at low-winter levels). THEN he tells me about catching a 47" Muskie out of those same waters. 

Hmmmm, do yall have muskie in OK? I ain't worried about a snake or a turtle or a toothless catfish biting down on my arm, but a thirty-pound muskie---jeeez. Hey Nurse, just put that IV in one of them there holes...:jester: 

Okay, so that body of water is off my noodling list. There's still all them other ways to bag a cat.

Eating squirrels tonight!:food:


----------

